# Longbow or Recurve?



## DaddyPaul (Apr 29, 2007)

Just curious as to how y'all decided on what you shoot or which you like the best.  I finally broke down and ordered a Bear Montana Longbow the other day.  Hope to get proficient enough with it to maybe hunt some this fall using it.  

Al33 was kind enough last year to loan me a longbow just to see how I liked 'em.  I don't know why but it just felt better in my hands than the recurves I have shot?  That is why I decided on the LB.

Y'all ready for a steady stream of questions?


----------



## frankwright (Apr 29, 2007)

My introduction to traditional bows was to find an old recurve under the bed of a woman we were helping to   move. I shot it for a few years and even hunted with it but when I saw my first longbow it was love at first sight.

I can't explain it. I know recurves and hybrid longbows are faster and maybe even more accurate at longer distance but I love the look and feel of a Howard Hill style longbow in my hand.
I admire the beauty of many of the recurves out there today and the thick risers allow for the use of many beautiful woods, but give me the plain straight gripped longbow any day.

It feels light an 8 weight fly rod in my hand and when it sends a shaft completely through a game animal it is near ecstasy.
It really comes down to what you like and what trips your trigger!
Just have fun!


----------



## mwalker1313 (Apr 29, 2007)

yup longbow just feels right in the hand, have shot and owned compounds/recurves. but  longbow is my favorite of all. There is just more of a connection and from what i hear more of a thrill to take down game with such a primitive weapon.


----------



## choctawlb (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Longbow*

I've shot both longbows and recurves, and to me a longbow is more forgiving than a recurve. Plus it just feels more natural in the hand , and easier to shoot. Also a longbow makes a transition to selfbows more natural.
Ken


----------



## Al33 (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like  Frank, Mwalker, and Ken have pretty much covered my reasons for preferring the longbow.

I think by far, in the recent past at least, most longbow shooters started out learning to shoot with a re-curve then naturally migrated to the longbow. Please note I did not say "progressed to the longbow".   With the new designs in reflex/deflex limbs, register grips versus straight, and other design factors the term longbow is often used liberally. Hybrid bows might be a better term to describe what are often referred to as longbows, but no matter what you call them, they are nice to shoot and incorporate both re-curve and longbow features. 

DP, I think the Montana is not just a great bow to get started with it, but one you will enjoy hunting with and may never want part with. You will likely one day add another bow or two to your collection but I think this one will serve your purposes well.

Looking forward to seeing the new bow in your hands and reading about your efforts with it.


----------



## gobbler10ga (May 1, 2007)

I shoot both cant hit


----------



## WildmanSC (May 1, 2007)

*Primarily Recurve*

I've owned a few recurves, 30 or so over the past 7 years, and a few longbows, 25 or so over the same time period.  At present I have one T/D recurve and have a longbow on order.  It will be the first "Hill type" longbow I will have owned.  It does have a slight locator grip on it.  

I shot one at the Archery Shop a week ago Saturday that the bowyer delivered to a customer.  Alan let me shoot his bow and it shot right where I was looking.  I turned to Bob, the bowyer, and said make me one and how much do I owe you?  When he said "$250" I took $250 out of my wallet and handed it to him.  He told me it would be 3 weeks because he had materials on order.

The bow has a riser made of bamboo flooring and the limbs are made of bamboo flooring, too.  The riser was stained Mahogany and the limbs had brown glass on both sides.  The bow was dead in the hand, very quiet without silencing material on the string and shock free.  I ordered mine at 47#@28" and asked Bob to make it look just like Alan's bow.  The longbows Bob builds are 66" long.

Bill


----------



## DaddyPaul (May 1, 2007)

gobbler10ga said:


> I shoot both cant hit



As I have only a limited amount of experience with trad gear I fear I will be in the same boat. 

I am banking on me being a "natural".


----------



## fflintlock (May 1, 2007)

I have a couple of each and love shooting both. I think I do better with a recurve, but really love my longbows. Of course I have my good and bad days with both. When I'm shoot'n like crap with my lonbow, I'll dig out my ole 1966 Bear Grizzly and drill'em in there, then I have days where I just can't miss with my Martin mountainer. 
 I would however, love to build a self bow one of these days. 
 To answer your question, I can't, I like all my bows 
Jerald


----------



## ky_longbow (May 3, 2007)

i own both- BUT i love the longbow- the graceful lines the feel of the riser in the hand,the quiet thump up on release--
for me the recurve is more accurate,a tad faster and more compact-


----------



## mwalker1313 (May 3, 2007)

DaddyPaul said:


> As I have only a limited amount of experience with trad gear I fear I will be in the same boat.
> 
> I am banking on me being a "natural".



I have shot longbows as far back as i can remember, And it is something that just feels natural, really dont even have to aim just kinda go by feel and quick sight


----------



## FVR (May 5, 2007)

I prefer 60" long flatbows that I make.  Yeh production recurves are a bit faster and longbows are a bit more forgiving, but they cost money.

Stick shooter here.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 7, 2007)

I love the looks of a recurve, but I also love the forgiveness of a longbow.


----------



## JSOG (May 8, 2007)

I,m into a shorter bow, but i used a 21st Century longbow for years before I was handed my curent bow.
Some reason...a feller has a bow custom made foer ya, ya sorta HAVE to bond with it. 

Thanks Coony. For EVERYTHIN!


----------



## robert carter (May 8, 2007)

I shoot a half dozen bows a year longbows and recurves. I f I get one and it don`t shoot where I`m looking in just a couple of shots its a goner.I got a new Bob Lee hunter recurve my wife bought me that made meat the first shot in the woods so it will be the one for this year so far. Kinda funny , she bought me my first new recurve 20 years ago and I still have it , an old Jeffery .I can put it up for a year and it will shoot where I`m looking first shot when I do pick it up.
  I like longbows and have made a few. I often shoot a 45 lb`er that a friend of mine made. It`s 66" long and shoots good.I killed four critters last month all with different bows.Most of them if you tune`em right they`ll shoot the same. But to answer your question when it`s serious killing time the recurve rules.RC


----------



## WildmanSC (May 16, 2007)

*Hybrid Longbow*

I recently purchased a Fox Royal Crown hybrid longbow.  It is 62" and 50#@28".  It is a very smooth, very quiet and consistently accurate shooting bow.  When I do my part, I get scary tight groups.  Put it this way, I will not be shooting groups with broadheads with this bow!  It will be going into the woods with me this year.

I sold my T/D recurve and all sets of ILF limbs I had for it.  I traded one set towards another longbow which I should receive in about 3 and a half months.  

Bill


----------



## HossBog (Oct 21, 2013)

As one who is very late to the bow party, I'm glad this thread is still open! I've only shot friend's bows, both compound and recurve, a few times, but I just cain't get to liking compounds. I have done pretty good shooting, but need MUCH practice when I finally do get a bow. I'm currently looking at Bear Grizzly, and a Lofton longbow I found on craigslist. All I know is what I've read. I know nothing! But, to me that's exciting! I'm a clean slate to write my bow experiences on. We shall see... Cain't wait!

Oh, I just checked, that Lofton is what's called a reflex deflex? That's what ad says. He also has a Bear Kodiak, '70s era, either one for $195. Hmmmm.


----------



## Munkywrench (Oct 21, 2013)

The reflex deflex is what others have called a hybrid. It's a like a longbow with a partial recurve. I got my recurve from my father and that's what I have to shoot, never shot a longbow but others have told me they have more handshock but they are quieter. Either bow will become deadly accurate with practice. Lots and lots of practice and a good tuning. Welcome to the addiction and good luck!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 21, 2013)

HossBog said:


> As one who is very late to the bow party, I'm glad this thread is still open! I've only shot friend's bows, both compound and recurve, a few times, but I just cain't get to liking compounds. I have done pretty good shooting, but need MUCH practice when I finally do get a bow. I'm currently looking at Bear Grizzly, and a Lofton longbow I found on craigslist. All I know is what I've read. I know nothing! But, to me that's exciting! I'm a clean slate to write my bow experiences on. We shall see... Cain't wait!
> 
> Oh, I just checked, that Lofton is what's called a reflex deflex? That's what ad says. He also has a Bear Kodiak, '70s era, either one for $195. Hmmmm.



My first longbow was a 65# Lofton Choctaw Hunter. Bobby was a heck of a bowyer. Mine was Osage riser with bamboo limbs. I passed it on to a very dear friend who is hunting with it now. Good luck with whatever you decide on!!


----------



## the ben pearson hunter (Oct 21, 2013)

I shoot a longbow because that's all I have. I shot a recurve for a few years before I bought my Zipper and I shot them about the same. I do like longbows a bit more for some reason though...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 21, 2013)

Before I got my Big Jim Buffalo Bow I was a Recurve Man through and through. I sure am starting to like that longbow a whole bunch  though...


----------



## Slasher (Oct 21, 2013)

WOW 6Y.O. thread and going strong!!!

I think Daddy Paul dun kilt a few creature, traditionally if'n I recall


----------



## ddauler (Oct 23, 2013)

Bobby Lofton was a friend of mine he was from Indianola Mississippi he made tons of different style longbows. Here is a picture of him with my cousin and brother in law in late 80's or early 90's they both won their divisions of Howard Hill World Longbow Shoot! Good fuctional affordable bows we sure miss him. Both of those bow are Hill Style Lofton Longbows he "gave" them. Great man.

Sorry....the answer to your question is both! Either are great but you "will" end up with both.


----------



## frankwright (Nov 1, 2013)

Six years later and some things have changed and some have not.

I definitely reduced my bow weight, I have one at #52 and everything else is around #45.
I still have and love Hill bows but I actually have two hybrid longbows a Coastal Bend and a Toelke Whip. The Whip is one of the smoothest shooting bows I have ever shot and light as a feather in the hand.
I also have two recurves a bear kodiak Magnum and a Zipper but I have not killed anything with either yet because I don't hunt with them enough.


----------



## HossBog (Nov 4, 2013)

ddauler said:


> Bobby Lofton was a friend of mine he was from Indianola Mississippi he made tons of different style longbows. Here is a picture of him with my cousin and brother in law in late 80's or early 90's they both won their divisions of Howard Hill World Longbow Shoot! Good fuctional affordable bows we sure miss him. Both of those bow are Hill Style Lofton Longbows he "gave" them. Great man.
> 
> Sorry....the answer to your question is both! Either are great but you "will" end up with both.



That does it, ddauler! The old boy still has them, so I'm calling him today to see I can get the Lofton. It is 65# he says, but dropped the price a bit from $195 to $185. I'll let y'all know how it goes with my purchase!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Nov 5, 2013)

I own both types and I seem to shoot my longbows better. I still love shooting my curves though.


----------



## Slasher (Nov 8, 2013)

frankwright said:


> Six years later and some things have changed and some have not.
> 
> I definitely reduced my bow weight, I have one at #52 and everything else is around #45.
> a Toelke Whip. The Whip is one of the smoothest shooting bows I have ever shot and light as a feather in the hand.



Yeah... I have bought a few bows after getting my whip... but man.. What more could you ask from a bow?


----------



## Finch (Nov 23, 2013)

I prefer a recurve myself. I have a Hoyt Buffalo and I love it. I have shot some longbows and I didn't care for them too much maybe because I am used to shooting recurves. Every longbow I have ever shot I hit my arm right above my wrist and I rarely ever hit my arm when I'm shooting my recurve. I guess it is the way I hold the bow and also I wonder if it's because the brace height on a longbow is usually between 6 and 7 and the brace height on my Hoyt Buffalo is around 8 and 1/2. But anyway to answer the question I prefer a recurve hands down but it's probably due to my inexperience with a longbow.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Dec 28, 2013)

Super Kodiak has been my stick now for 2 years and I love it.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Dec 28, 2013)

Recurve...all the way.


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Dec 28, 2013)

DaddyPaul said:


> Super Kodiak has been my stick now for 2 years and I love it.



Interesting to learn a couple years after the orginal post what you settled into.

I really like all my bows recurves and longbows both-but this past year I bought a 66" Super Kodiak and really like it. I saw one at the the Bargin Barn in the "Grayling Green " and never could get the bow out of my head.

Being Left Handed-I couldn't find the 66" one anywhere-I had to put in a special order through a Bear dealer and they had it to me in about 4 months.  It handles and shoots as well as some customs I have by well know makers.


----------

